# Michelle O for Senate?



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Feinstein: 'Flattered' Michelle Obama Might Be Considering Run for My Senate Seat | The Weekly Standard


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Nooooooooooo!


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Sorry to be crude, but you've got to be $h1tting me! Another Obama is as bad as another Clinton or Bush.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I thought you had to be citizen of the state. Like when Hilary wanted to run for office on the NY ticket.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

paraquack said:


> I thought you had to be citizen of the state. Like when Hilary wanted to run for office on the NY ticket.


You mean the law applies to Obama's too? Don't seem so after 6 years of King Barry.

As far as a seat, better make that a couch to fit her fat arse


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

There are already enough black men in Congress. Let a woman try!


----------



## 3percent (Dec 28, 2014)

Sweet Jebus, these people are out of control. "my seat"? Look bitch, you don't own that seat. It belongs to the people.

Are are we incapable of electing people that do not belong to some political dynasty. I tell you what, if (and more like probably) 2016 comes down to Clinton vs. Bush, I am going to unplug my am fm radios, unplug my TV and cancel my newspaper. That is the last damned thing I want to hear about. I cannot even formulate into words how bad that would be. Clinton = war on women, Bush = Bush III. 

God damn.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

All I have to say about this is;


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

If the next election is a Clinton vs. a Bush I am writing in George Jefferson. (yes I know Sherman Helmsley is dead)


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Don't care, doesn't matter. It's all the same, if she isn't elected there some other dumbass with the same views will be. 6 of one, half dozen of the other.

The problem is the people who elect folks like Dianne and Hillary WANT people like Dianne and Hillary enough to actually vote them into office.

There will always be another Dianne or Hillary or Michelle, as long as people choose them to be their leaders.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

The monkey will pass an executive order so she can run for the seat regardless of residents.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I knew that Babs Boxer wasn't going to run again but I didn't know that Feinstein wasn't either. I would be surprised if Michelle tried to run. Her husband isn't nearly as popular as Hillary's husband was when his term ended, and the only thin that she has done as First Lady was get allot of kids mad at her because of her idiotic school lunch program rules and spend 10's of millions of dollars on vacations for her and her mother...... of course, it IS California, so never mind.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Don't care, doesn't matter. It's all the same, if she isn't elected there some other dumbass with the same views will be. 6 of one, half dozen of the other.
> 
> The problem is the people who elect folks like Dianne and Hillary WANT people like Dianne and Hillary enough to actually vote them into office.
> 
> There will always be another Dianne or Hillary or Michelle, as long as people choose them to be their leaders.


You get the government you voted for, sadly.


----------



## 3percent (Dec 28, 2014)

It would be spun = If you don't vote for her, you support the KKK.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

They won't have her run in CA. Possibly Hawaii but not CA. They have enough radical leftist on hand to easily conquer the CA seat. That plus any resemblance of Republicans are torn between tea party and not tea party so there is effectively no chance for an "R" to win in the state.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Lindsey Graham is a chick dressed as a dude so a dude dressed as a chick could work.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> If the next election is a Clinton vs. a Bush I am writing in George Jefferson. (yes I know Sherman Helmsley is dead)


Some of them think George Jefferson already served!


----------

